# Discharge Printing - bright colors on dark shirts?



## fadein7 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Going through the archives it seems that some screenprinters have had success achieving bright colous (ie. pink, light blue) on dark t-shirts when discharge printing - whilst others have struggled. 

Was hoping you might be able to post or PM details of some screenprinters you know who do this well . And if anyone has any examples would love them to be posted up!

Thanks,

Roh.


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

This is the brightest I've tried. Wilflex NF Plasticharge mixed with plastisol and the activator. It was good fun trying something new. 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3..._/IMG_0230.jpg


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I really dig discharge. I've only experimented with it, but have liked all the results so far. I need to get into mixing pigments more. When I have some time soon I'm going to try a six color discharge.

Here is something from my first 2color discharge run









and this is from a test to see how much detail I could get with discharge:


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Good stuff. Who does your discharge?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I use Matsui's waterbased discharge ink.


----------



## fadein7 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys - nice work.

Was out today and saw this Illustrated People t-shirt. Seemed to be done by discharge - u could not differentiate the print at all by touch from the rest of the shirt. Made in China. Convinced me bright colors can be done on darks! Anyone in the US at this level?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you sure it was discharge? It could possibly have been DTG as it also have a very soft hand.
I also wanted to add that if you look in Rodney's store here, the monstee tee that he sells is discharge 
and it is pretty bright in color, I myself have one and it is super soft, I believe he had it printed at raw talent, you could check them out and see what they say.


----------



## fadein7 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Bobbie. Pretty sure it is discharge...

I'll contact Raw Talent. I appreciate all the advice...


----------



## pacific (Jun 16, 2007)

We just tried discharge inks last week, we used 2 kinds that the sales rep brought in pre-mixed. One was a white waterbase and the other called Plasticharge (oil base). The waterbase was very white but still had a slight feel to it the other was more of a light tan color with no feel but we also added Plastisol to the oil base to see what it would be like. We added maybe 20% Plastisol to it (pink) the color did change a bit but a double hit and in the dryer no spot drying
and looks great we also found it to be very easy to work with.

For doing a underbase white, the waterbase white is fairly white and I think would be easy to work with but does have a pot life. But you don't have that layer of white ink you do with Plastisol, going to try to do some band shirts and see what the response is. 
Will keep you posted.


----------

